# Slab crack/floating slab termites



## NCSD (Jan 12, 2022)

Maj92az said:


> My 18 year old AZ house once had a decent sub termite infestation. I started to see new activity and has been 8 years since the foundation drilling treatment. I have a slab crack that intersects many walls. I will be using a mortar to fill but obviously I can't fill beneath the walls. Each wall is a 2x4 and drywall (x2) thick. Any suggestions how i can safe guard and seal any access points beneath the walls? Also i have a floating slab. Is treating the gap worth my effort or just relay on my perimeter drilling that I am having done this week.
> (I am redoing my floors- thats how I found the crack). Also...my original carpet in one spare room (18 years old)..someone purposely used 3" roofing nails to hold in the carpet tack strips inside the crack. The crack appeared right away before the home was built from the looks of it


Did u ever get the termites treated?


----------

